
Arianna Huffington deletes email her employees receive while they’re on vacation - molecule
https://qz.com/1061410/arianna-huffington-deletes-every-email-her-employees-receive-while-theyre-on-vacation/
======
sbinthree
Turn off IMAP? Sure. Deleting seems extreme.

